# K-line smoke unit problems.



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello all, new here and to model trains..My dad is getting me into it..He bought me a used k-line Allegheny off of ebay and it is awesome. I do notice that the advertised fan driven smoke unit is not blowing smoke as advertised. It smokes but without any blowing of air. The smoke just trickles out for lack of a better term. the engine has railsounds and was in like new condition. Any insite or help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Jamie


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can't say I own one, but information helps. The model number is important and the year made. From ebay,it may have DCC so maybe your fan is locked out or just broken. Because of the electronics and the value of the engine you may want to have it serviced. 
You will have to start at the K- Line site to see if the fan motor can be purchased . Also try to find a parts diagram for it. A picture would help. It sounds like a decent looking engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd start by opening it up and checking on the smoke unit. If it's like most of the Lionel ones of that era, you can test the fan motor with independent power. It may be sticking, and also a Lionel fan motor or smoke assembly may fit it as well if there's no way to repair it. I've had several fan motors in Lionel and MTH Railking that I managed to get running with a little lube, use very light oil.

As T-Man said, close-up pictures help a bunch as well as the exact model number.


----------



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

K-3799-0900s is the model number. I can hear the fan running on and off but it doesn't sound healthy. I don't know how to post pics so i can't help there. I did take it apart and found the synthetic cotton looking stuff to be burned and stuck to the element. I Also found the "cotton" to be raised up in the reservoir blocking off airflow from the fan. I pulled the "cotton from the heating element and pushed the "cotton" down. Will retest the whole thing tomorrow when the family is awake..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I replace the wicking almost anytime I'm into a smoke unit. If it's burned to the heater, someone ran it dry, that's what usually happens.

See if you can get a drop of really light lube on the fan bearings, that might get it working.


----------



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

Do i need to remove the smoke unit and then fan to lube it? Or can it stay together? it looks like i would need to remove it. Fairly small space there. It also looked like there were plastic connector plugs to the wires, but i couldn't disconnect it, any ideas on that?? I'm very handy with tools and have a steady hand. Just need someone to tell me how to dissassemble the fan to clean it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might have to take the smoke unit out. As I recall, it's not that difficult for most of them. Depending on the installation, you might have to unsolder a wire or two.

It could be difficult to get to the motor axle ends without taking it off the smoke chamber, hard to say without seeing it. I'm not finding information on that model...

These kinds of repairs are normally a "hands on" type of deal when there's no documentation.


----------



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

Well i tested it and what i did yesterday worked. It now puffs in neutral and pushes out more smoke when its running. Now my only question is, is it working optimally? I don't know.. It seems like it should have a little more umpth to the amount of airflow.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Cleaning is probably the best thing for it. If you have some pink fiberglass insulation you can use that to replace the cotton


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The tiny fan doesn't push that much air, it's hard to say without seeing what you're getting. Some people expect billowing smoke, but as long as it's clearly visible I'm pretty happy. Too much smoke stinks up the place, think of four or five steamers running around smoking away. It'll look like winter fog!


----------



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

Can the smoke unit and or fan be upgraded to work better than original unit? Secondly anyone know where i can get a replacement bell for this steam engine. It fell off somewhere along the way since I've had it.


----------



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I've removed and cleaned all parts of the smoke unit and tested the motor separately with a triple A battery. I'll run it tomorrow and see if the smoker is doing better. I opened up the breather hole on the top of the smoke unit to experiment and see if it allowes more air flow. I'll post the results tomorrow.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Opening up the breather hole from the fan is one of the mods that Lionel actually endorsed to increase smoke unit production, so maybe that will help. Also, packing it with new wick will also help. Make sure the wick fills the chamber but does not block the smoke fan hole. It should also come up and wrap partially around the heater, but don't totally cover it. I use Tiki torch wick, available at your local Home Depot or Lowes, much cheaper than buying little hunks for a couple of bucks at a shot. One package of Tiki torch wick is probably a lifetime supply.


----------



## Jamiemac (Sep 30, 2011)

ok I'm on it, should be easy to perform that mod with the torch wick. i can say the air flow is greatly improved with opening up that breather hole.
Do u use a razor knife to shape the wick around the heating element or just make the whole thing long enough to partially surround the element?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just stuff the box below the heating element and let it come up against the bottom of the heater. Do NOT wrap it all around the heater, that will result in quickly burning the wick and the necessity of doing this all again! You just want the wick touching the bottom of the heater, then it will wick up the fluid, heat it, and send it out as smoke.


----------

